# H: chaos marines and necrons W: Orks



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is the following I have for trade:
Necrons:

24 necron warriors
Later codex
6 scarab bases

Chaos space marines have gone.

I am after anything to do with orks including a good starting point for a new army.
I will split them up but please remember I will do the maulerfiend for a battle wagon only.

I will trade the complete necrons for a stompa or a couple of ork flyers.

UK only please and thanks for looking.

Gothic


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

I've got some of the original metal nob models


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

ive got an old metal unpainted tankbusta


----------

